# Canyon F10 Question



## Bluemax (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone out there own/have some experience with this frame. I'm considering buying one over the net based on magazine reviews but would also like some real-live riders' comments.
So anyone ???

Thx

Paul


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Bluemax said:


> Does anyone out there own/have some experience with this frame. I'm considering buying one over the net based on magazine reviews but would also like some real-live riders' comments.
> So anyone ???
> 
> Thx
> ...


I'll have mine built up around June 10 or so and then I'll provide some input. Don't expect too much insight on the stiffness though, as I weigh 135 and don't put out huge power levels.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. Jones said:


> I'll have mine built up around June 10 or so and then I'll provide some input. Don't expect too much insight on the stiffness though, as I weigh 135 and don't put out huge power levels.


Okay, so some unexpected delays popped up. Should be done in a week or so.


----------

